# Anyone have any experience with "Authentic Model" Ink



## el_d (Dec 22, 2008)

My Daughter went x-mas shopping and bought me some ink from a Pen shop in the mall. I've never heard of it "Authentic Model". 
 It is a really nice box with 12 different colors. Looks like it should be used for dip pens. Does anyone know if this is safe for a FP Statesman? 

 She says the guy behind the counter says it will be fine but I trust you guys more....... ever heard of the brand?????


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 23, 2008)

These are high solids inks and should only be used with dip pens.


----------



## el_d (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Lou,
 My Daughters gonna be PO'ed...........


----------



## Dan_F (Dec 23, 2008)

Um, if it was a Christmas gift, how do you know what it is already? 

Dan


----------



## el_d (Dec 24, 2008)

The time difference........:biggrin:

My daughter doesnt have the patience to wait for the 25th.... she gave us all of our stuff early. This was her first Christmas that she worked and had her own paycheck to buy for us. She was very exited to get her first job. She spent two weeks worth of hard work serving ice cream and burgers to buy her family something for xmas. Im very proud of her......:wink:


----------

